# Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth



## #1DEER 1-I

I was wondering if anyone thinks that bows are more of a problem than there worth. What I mean is are there too many animals being wounded each year during bow season, what do you think. I think a lot of animals get wounded and never found each year during the bow hunt. I wish there was some way the DWR could help out this cause. Don't get me wrong I am a big fan of bows and bowhunting. I am just asking your opinion, what do you think would help it so less animals get wounded each year on the bow hunt? I myself know one person who hit a deer in the neck and another one in the rump this year, and I wasn't very happy when he kept on hunting. Typically I think the first animal you hit is yours whether you find it or not, it's yours and you need to tag it. I also know another person who hit two elk in the shoulder bone and never found either of them and then went out and got another elk and did find him, the guy who wounded the two deer I mentioned above also got his buck a week later. I just don't see the ethics in shooting more deer or elk, I say once you have hit the animal your looking for its yours and you need to tag it whether you find it or not, what are all your feelings on this?


----------



## proutdoors

This topic keeps coming up for some reason. I am a firm believer the rate of wounded animals is about the same for ALL weapons. The main difference is archers usually know when they hit an animal, while the rifle hunters have no idea. I skin out animals with bullet wounds and bullets under the hide way more often than animals injured from arrows. 

PRO


----------



## LETTER-RIP

I belive that the DWR takes this into consideration. They know that on the front there will be no rifles or muzzeloaders. They know that bowhunters are going to be there only way of keeping the numbers down. Wounding animals is part of the game. However if people are wounding multiple animals every year they should question there shots. I have a hard time taking a 40 yrd shot even though I am deadly at this range when I target practice. Tell the people that you know to quit taking ****ty shots and close the distance to a slam dunk range. For the guy wounding the Elk I would tell him to start shooting some arrows with more weight and K.E..


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I wouldn't say wounding animals is part of the game because that's just a plain waste, the DWR might take it into account that there will be wounded animals that go off and die but I am sure they don't support it. As for the guy who hit two deer, he probably needs to learn a little ethics and shooting skills because he ended up shooting his deer walking straight away the arrow went right in his but and luckily penetrated far enough in to take him down. Pro I am sure rifle hunters do wound some animals but not as many as bow hunters, if it would have been a rifle in the hand of either the guy shooting at the deer or the elk they would have been dead. The elk's shoulder bone would not have stopped a rifle bullet, while an arrow going at a smaller amount of speed just couldn't get in far enough. As for muzzleloaders I would have to say modern day muzzleloaders are great killers, and if you are close enough and take an ethical shot if you hit it, it will put a pretty big hole in the deer and I haven't seen many get away after being shot with a modern day muzz. I own a TC Omega and let me tell you, it only takes a second for the deer to be dead.


----------



## proutdoors

The reason for *atleast* as high of wounding % is the distance factor. Rifle hunters lob shots 300+ yards an have no idea whether they made a clean miss or a marginal hit, and I would say MOST don't bother to hike over and look for blood. A muzzy makes little penetration on an elk shoulder, I have seen this first hand more than once. A well placed arrow is *atleast* as lethal as a bullet from a gun/muzzy. It is the marginal hits, that usually take place from marginal shots, that lead to the majority of unrecovered animals. I feel confident saying rifle/muzzy hunters take *atleast* as many marginal shots, percentage wise, as archers, and there are many MORE rifle/muzzy hunters than archers, which means MORE unrecovered animals come from rifle/muzzy hunters than archers.

PRO.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Ya but lets talk percentage wize, because if there are 10 rifle hunters and 3 out of ten wound an animal thats 30%, where as if there are 5 bow hunters and 2 wound an animal then that is 40%.


----------



## proutdoors

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Ya but lets talk percentage wize, because if there are 10 rifle hunters and 3 out of ten wound an animal thats 30%, where as if there are 5 bow hunters and 2 wound an animal then that is 40%.


If there are 10 hunters and 4 out of 10 wound an animal that's 40%, where as if there are 5 archers and ONE wounds an animal then that is 20%. :? Made up numbers, like what you and I just used, have nothing to do with anything based on *facts*, but only emotions and unsubstantiated guesses.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Pro, I am not disagreeing with you so much as I just think that if the shot was ethicallly taken there would be more animals wounded by a bow than by guns. Where as you are right people with rifles shoot and leave they just don't check hard enough to know.


----------



## proutdoors

> I just think that if the shot was ethicallly taken there would be more animals wounded by a bow than by guns.


What do you have to back up such a claim? Let's say just for laughs you are right and an archer is more likely to wound an animal when he releases an arrow, which is more likely to 'launch' a projectile, an archer where he must get with double digit yards, or a rifle hunter where he can shoot at an animal 500 yars away on the run? A MUCH smaller percentage of archers ever take a shot during the season than rifle hunters due to yardage limits. This makes rifle hunters *atleast* as likely to make a marginal hit as an archer. Therefore, it seems only logical that rifle hunters are responsible for MORE unrecovered hit animals than archers could EVER dream of, making this topic nonsensical.

PRO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Pro's right. 

Far more animals get hit and lost by rifle hunters than any other weapon. Outdoor life published an article of a study that was done on this subject. They took all points into account; distance, number of hunters with each weapon, season lengths, hunter user days in the field, recovery statistics, shot placement, everything. The percent of animals wounded and lost per capita, was much higher with rifle hunters. Archery was a distant second with muzzel loaders and crossbows bringing up the rear.

I tried to find a link to the article but I don't even remember what year it was I read it.

Bottom line is, Archery hunting will always get a bad rap because seeing an animal with an arrow sticking out of it is far more incriminating than the same animal with a tiny bullet hole.


----------



## north slope

This has nothing to do with weapons. It is about the jackass behind it!


----------



## HOGAN

There are more jackass rifle hunters than there are archery hunters...FACT!

The reason I can call this a fact is there are more rifle hunters. I would also say a higher % of rifle hunters are jackasses. But that is just opinion. And the wound rate is the same, opinion also. Archers take more time to get ready for their hunt than rifle hunters. So why point the finger at them and scream more ethics. This statement excludes forum members. Forum members obviously take hunting a little more serious than the average hunter, but overall what everyone has said pretty much clears it up.


----------



## sagebrush

> The reason I can call this a fact is there are more rifle hunters. I would also say a higher % of rifle hunters are jackasses.
> 
> 
> 
> so you are calling yourself (bow hunters) jack asses how many of you are in the dedicated program? a good percentage
Click to expand...


----------



## Riverrat77

I think the effort factor plays a part too... I just don't think there is nearly as much effort involved in rifle hunting, where, like somebody else said, you don't have to close the distance down as far to be effective. This one factor makes it worth it to me. It also matters to me that I don't have to be part of the orange army to hunt deer.... When I first moved here, went out by Cascade Springs for a drive and saw tons of rifle toting orangemen out in the woods... I knew I didn't want any part of that. Bowhunting, you might run into one or two guys in the woods... at least if you're far enough off the road. :lol: I don't think archers wound more animals, but yeah, it does take lots more practice to make things go just right. No practice, you probably will be eating an archery tag... unless you luck out on a poor shot. Folks that consistently take poor shots don't deserve to harvest an animal anyway and there are probably tons more poor shots taken during rifle season just because you can see the deer three ridges away than would ever be attempted during the stick flipper season. I think the rifle seasons bring the yahoos and wackjobs out of the woodwork because I'd guess the general public has some skewed opinion that anyone can pick up a rifle and kill deer. This probably accounts for the bad Bubba stereotype that goes along with firearms and hunting.... thankfully, bow hunting seems to sail under the radar with a lot of folks.... so there's not nearly the bad rep that rifles get.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> I'd guess the general public has some skewed opinion that anyone can pick up a rifle and kill deer.


I think you'd have to be retarded, blind, lazy, extremely green, or all four not to kill a deer with a rifle. :? *\-\*

You rifle guys got it easy. :roll:

How's that fer stirin the pot! :twisted: :lol: 8)


----------



## HOGAN

sagebrush said:


> The reason I can call this a fact is there are more rifle hunters. I would also say a higher % of rifle hunters are jackasses.[quote:f6fb1]
> 
> so you are calling yourself (bow hunters) jack asses how many of you are in the dedicated program? a good percentage
Click to expand...

[/quote:f6fb1]

I am not in Dedicated hunter program, and if I were I would skip the rifle.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Dedicated Hunter:

"I need three seasons, three months, and three weapons to get a deer killed."

"I'm not worried about only being able to kill two deer in three years, I usually don't kill any."

"It gives me more time with my buddys away from my wife to drink beer and party."

Hows that for stereotyping! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dedicated Hunter:
> 
> "I need three seasons, three months, and three weapons to get a deer killed."
> 
> "I'm not worried about only being able to kill two deer in three years, I usually don't kill any."
> 
> "It gives me more time with my buddys away from my wife to drink beer and party."
> 
> Hows that for stereotyping! :twisted: :wink:


I've been in the dedicated hunter program for 4 sessions now and I am pretty sure that I don't fall into that Stereotype that has been explained. Would you agree, Tex?


----------



## proutdoors

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated Hunter:
> 
> "I need three seasons, three months, and three weapons to get a deer killed."
> 
> "I'm not worried about only being able to kill two deer in three years, I usually don't kill any."
> 
> "It gives me more time with my buddys away from my wife to drink beer and party."
> 
> Hows that for stereotyping! :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in the dedicated hunter program for 4 sessions now and I am pretty sure that I don't fall into that Stereotype that has been explained. Would you agree, Tex?
Click to expand...

Only because you don't drink beer.  :wink:

PRO


----------



## GaryFish

Kind of an interesting twist in this discussion but what the heck. It is kind of a re-working of the fly-fisherman vs. bait fisherman. Probably the same guys actually.

Anyway, I would suggest the following breakdown of people based upon my vocational, avocational, and social interactions:

About 1/4 of the people out there I can be friends with - get along well with, and would be very happy to work/hunt/camp/hike/fish with and we'd get along great in the process. I would go out of my way to spend time with these folks. I would have no problem inviting them to my favorite hunting/fishing spot and would be glad to share the day with them. 

About 1/2 the people out there I can get along with if I have to. When pressed into it, I can work/hunt/camp/hike/fish with them, I won't get in a fight with them, but given the choice, they wouldn't be someone I would call and say "Hey, let's head to Nebraska for a long week chasing pheasants." I could tolerate a road trip with these folks, but wouldn't enjoy it.

About 1/4 of the people out there I can't get along with even if I tried. These would be the A-holes that do everything I consider unethical, disrespectful, and perhaps illegal. These are people that I WON'T hunt, camp, hike or fish with, and if I am pressed into it, I would rather not go at all, than go with these guys. I would never hire them, and avoid them in any setting. These are the slob hunters/fishermen/workers/neighbors. 

Now, I have noticed this breakdown applies to work, church, rifle hunters, bow hunters, bait fishermen, fly fishermen, my boy scouts in my troop, parents on the sidelines at my kid's football games, etc..... Any group with more than about 8-10 people and you will have this breakdown. Which leads me to think, which group am I in?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated Hunter:
> 
> "I need three seasons, three months, and three weapons to get a deer killed."
> 
> "I'm not worried about only being able to kill two deer in three years, I usually don't kill any."
> 
> "It gives me more time with my buddys away from my wife to drink beer and party."
> 
> Hows that for stereotyping! :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in the dedicated hunter program for 4 sessions now and I am pretty sure that I don't fall into that Stereotype that has been explained. Would you agree, Tex?
Click to expand...

What Pro said. :lol: :wink:

Naaa, I'm just pokin fun at a huge target. This topic always gets heated up so I desided to throw some wood and gas on the fire. :twisted:

BTW, nice breakdown Gary Fish, That about summs it up with me too. Only I find myself "wanting" to hunt with about 3% of the people out there instead of 25%. I put just as much thought and consideration into a hunting/fishing partner as I would in choosing a spouse.


----------



## HOGAN

I like it. :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

HOGAN said:


> I like it. :twisted:


I like your avitar, Is that yer wife or yer daughter.  :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER

IMO

Guns, Bows or stones, it doesn't matter what you use if you don't practice. How many of you pull you stuff out 1 week before the hunt let a few fly in the back yard and call it good.??? Nothing worse than finding a deer shot through the face with an arrow or gimped knowing that it will die in the winter because some smacktard decided not to practice... Heres a tip, NONE of you are as good of a shot as you think you are :roll: .... PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!!!!


----------



## HOGAN

TEX-O-BOB said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your avitar, Is that yer wife or yer daughter.  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

neither. If I had a daughter that looked like that, nevermind, lets just say I would move to Tooele.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

HEY!!!!

PRO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

HOGAN said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your avitar, Is that yer wife or yer daughter.  :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither. If I had a daughter that looked like that, nevermind, lets just say I would move to Tooele.  :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

You mean Colorado City.


----------



## elk22hunter

If we are going to stir a pot then I say Dedicated hunters are FAR les likely to wound an animal on any of the seasons. 

They take far less shots than the average joe. They will see countless two points, three points and even 20" fours that they let go. 

When they do see a toad, they shoot. If wounded, they will stick with it much more than the baby shooters who will just move on to the next one. They don't have as many "next ones" that fit their criteria to choose from.

They are far less likely to shoot a buckie with an arrow that has much of a chance ending up in someones back yard and then on the news with an arrow hanging out of it's butt. Only because they are usually more seasoned and brighter.

They are much better looking than the average hunter.

They have all of their teeth or at least keep their partials in their mouths and not on the dresser at home.

Their wife is cuter than the average hunter. As I mentioned earlier, they are seasoned and Brighter.

I could go on for ever but might offend someone along the way.

disclaimer: I am only speaking for myself and not the general public of Dedicated Hunters.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I'll agree with you on the cute wife part, but past that..... :?

Your wife is a fox!  I'm going to be her date at the wrestling banquet. 8) *()* *(())*


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN, are you aware that elk22hunters wife is a Tooele gal? I won't comment on her attractiveness, as I am not in the habit of commenting on others wives looks. 8) Now, on owning paints, that is open season for ridicule! :twisted: That alone brings question into ones 'ethics' and 'smarts'. :mrgreen: 

PRO


----------



## HOGAN

Just because i am not in the dedicated hunter program does not make me less dedicated you fools. Wipe off your keyboards and quit oogling my women.


----------



## .45

GaryFish said:


> Kind of an interesting twist in this discussion but what the heck. It is kind of a re-working of the fly-fisherman vs. bait fisherman. Probably the same guys actually.
> 
> Anyway, I would suggest the following breakdown of people based upon my vocational, avocational, and social interactions:
> 
> About 1/4 of the people out there I can be friends with - get along well with, and would be very happy to work/hunt/camp/hike/fish with and we'd get along great in the process. I would go out of my way to spend time with these folks. I would have no problem inviting them to my favorite hunting/fishing spot and would be glad to share the day with them.
> 
> About 1/2 the people out there I can get along with if I have to. When pressed into it, I can work/hunt/camp/hike/fish with them, I won't get in a fight with them, but given the choice, they wouldn't be someone I would call and say "Hey, let's head to Nebraska for a long week chasing pheasants." I could tolerate a road trip with these folks, but wouldn't enjoy it.
> 
> About 1/4 of the people out there I can't get along with even if I tried. These would be the A-holes that do everything I consider unethical, disrespectful, and perhaps illegal. These are people that I WON'T hunt, camp, hike or fish with, and if I am pressed into it, I would rather not go at all, than go with these guys. I would never hire them, and avoid them in any setting. These are the slob hunters/fishermen/workers/neighbors.
> 
> Now, I have noticed this breakdown applies to work, church, rifle hunters, bow hunters, bait fishermen, fly fishermen, my boy scouts in my troop, parents on the sidelines at my kid's football games, etc..... Any group with more than about 8-10 people and you will have this breakdown. Which leads me to think, which group am I in?


Believe me GaryFish......this is *one* group of people you *don't* want to be part of. They're all *NUTS*, the only ones missing from this group is ....fixedblade...northslope and FishGlyph !!!!! And ther *nuttier* than the rest of the archers that are totally *nuts!!!!!*

Oh yeah...and bait is better !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter

Tex, you probably are going to be my wifes date at the wrestling banquette as she really wants to go and I'll be in Wyoming with my kids hunting Antelope. (Hopefuly not swimming for tags this time) I believe the meal is $30 and if you would just pay for her meal and leave the ticket at the door, that would be good.

Neither Pro nor Tex who know me addressed the line about ME being better looking than the average hunter.  That's ok. I'm ugly and I know it.


----------



## FROGGER

LOL nothing like a hijacked post...... _O\


----------



## elk22hunter

FROGGER said:


> LOL nothing like a hijacked post...... _O\


I forget,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what were we talking about?


----------



## .45

FROGGER said:


> LOL nothing like a hijacked post...... _O\


Sorry FROGGER.... -)O(- .... It's seem's HOGAN and elk22hunter are alway's screwing up threads for everybody !! I constantly monitor this forum just to make apologies for them....and Pro isn't much better..... :mrgreen: _(O)_ :mrgreen: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter

May I remind all of you that the Poop Thread wasn't funny at all until it got hijacked. _(O)_


----------



## FROGGER

LOL, most posts are better after a hijack!!!! O*--


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

.45 said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL nothing like a hijacked post...... _O\
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry FROGGER.... -)O(- .... It's seem's HOGAN and elk22hunter are alway's screwing up threads for everybody !! I constantly monitor this forum just to make apologies for them....and Pro isn't much better..... :mrgreen: _(O)_ :mrgreen: _(O)_ :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

HEY! I'll have you know that I had every bit as much to do with the hijacking of this post as those two clowns!

I want recognition damnit! /**|**\


----------



## HOGAN

1 word Texo BOB- 





Dedication!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":393cd]Dedicated Hunter:
> 
> "I need three seasons, three months, and three weapons to get a deer killed."
> 
> "I'm not worried about only being able to kill two deer in three years, I usually don't kill any."
> 
> "It gives me more time with my buddys away from my wife to drink beer and party."
> 
> Hows that for stereotyping! :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in the dedicated hunter program for 4 sessions now and I am pretty sure that I don't fall into that Stereotype that has been explained. Would you agree, Tex?
Click to expand...

What Pro said. :lol: :wink:

Naaa, I'm just pokin fun at a huge target. This topic always gets heated up so I desided to throw some wood and gas on the fire. :twisted:

BTW, nice breakdown Gary Fish, That about summs it up with me too. Only I find myself "wanting" to hunt with about 3% of the people out there instead of 25%. I put just as much thought and consideration into a hunting/fishing partner as I would in choosing a spouse.[/quote:393cd]

Didn't you go hunting with Shane this year? You sure didn't put much thought and consideration into that one! There's a little more kerosene for your already blazing fire tex.
:wink:


----------



## EPEK

I officially declair that this thread needed to be hijacked so bad it hurt. And by the way, I thought Hogans avitar was a picture of one eyes buck until I just noticed that was a thong and not an eye patch.


----------



## bwhntr

Hey! What is wrong with hunting with me?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> Hey! What is wrong with hunting with me?


Not a **** thing. Easy there big fella.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

:rotfl: *()* o-||


----------



## proutdoors

What was this thread about to begin with, I forgot.  I can't believe i somehow was linked to the hi-jacking of this thread, I would *never* do such a thing. :twisted:

PRO


----------



## weatherby25

> What was this thread about to begin with, I forgot.


I400 and the idea of having OTC archery spike tags.


----------



## callofthewild

i thought it was about epek wanting to use hogans avatars thong as an eye patch????? 

correct me if i am mistaken. :wink: 

ohhhhhhh yeah and laser hair removal.


----------



## truemule

Don't turn this into another I400 thread there are enough of those. Besides its already been hijacked. 

Lets not hijack the hijacked.


----------



## elk22hunter

callofthewild said:


> i thought it was about epek wanting to use hogans avitars thong as an eye patch?????


That would be like Johnny Lee's country hit from the 80's............"Lookin' for love in all the wrong places."


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

elk22hunter said:


> callofthewild said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was about epek wanting to use hogans avitars thong as an eye patch?????
> 
> 
> 
> That would be like Johnny Lee's country hit from the 80's............lookin' for love in all the wrong places.
Click to expand...

  "Did he hit you Sissy?"


----------



## elk22hunter

Treehugnhuntr said:


> [  "Did he hit you Sissy?"


I don't get it. I was with it all the way until now.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

elk22hunter said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [  "Did he hit you Sissy?"
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it. I was with it all the way until now.
Click to expand...

It was a stretch. Urban Cowboy/Johnny Lee? I am open to the possibility that there wasn't one lick of humor in it. But hey, I tried. *-HELP!-*

Back to Hogans eye patch.


----------



## .45

EPEK said:


> I officially declair that this thread needed to be hijacked so bad it hurt. And by the way, I thought Hogans avitar was a picture of one eyes buck until I just noticed that was a thong and not an eye patch.


Not a thong...but a sweat band....I would wear it.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter

I think with all of the mean and rotten comments about Epeks last avatar, he is a bit gun shy. He is the only one that really knew what it was and I think it was a photo of him in some camo. I believe that's what he told me and I tried and tried but couldn't figure it out even having that tidbit of information. If some one could do one for him and send it to him, he may use it. I had the one of my nephew archery fishing on the Bullocks one and was told to take it off. My nephew had already taken it off and they acted like that was the problem. I haven't dared bring it back on this one.


----------



## .45

Where is the top of his head? Try is one....


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

callofthewild said:


> i thought it was about epek wanting to use hogans avatars thong as an eye patch?????
> 
> correct me if i am mistaken. :wink:
> 
> ohhhhhhh yeah and laser hair removal.


Speaking of laser hair removal...

Last year my wife said she wanted it for Christmas. I said "what hair do you wan't gone?" She said "everyhting south of my belly button."  :shock: I said "DONE! Whoo-Hoo!"

Well, it's been almost a year now, and let me just say, grass don't grow to good on a playground! *()* *-band-*


----------



## elk22hunter

OK, this conversation is getting beyond my comfort zone.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

elk22hunter said:


> OK, this conversation is getting beyond my comfort zone.


What... You like hairy women? :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER

Just be happy he didn't say North of the border... :shock:


----------



## EPEK

Ok, first of all, my old avitar was of me in camo, and if no one could figure that out, then what say you about me and killer camo....... ie if you couldn't tell what it was, then how them elk supposed to figure it out? That old avitar was a picture of me the morning I had a 280 bulll comming in and on his own verred off, then a younger bull came in and stood there for a short shot. Remember, I shot it as though it was a long shot...... long and stupid story. I like the new one, but need a techy to tell me how I am now supposed to put it in, and I have tons of other cool pics that could be cool avitars, but until I finish my callege ejucation, I ain't able to entertain in that arena. And finally, 22, I firmly believe that that zone is supposed to be where you are the most comfortable. And shouldn't someone who has finished up their callege ejucation put that picture of Rosy crossed with Hadam here? (hairy women sort of thing) And for the record, I got the 'did he hit you sissy' thing right off the bat.


----------



## callofthewild

TEX-O-BOB said:


> callofthewild said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was about epek wanting to use hogans avatars thong as an eye patch?????
> 
> correct me if i am mistaken. :wink:
> 
> ohhhhhhh yeah and laser hair removal.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of laser hair removal...
> 
> Last year my wife said she wanted it for Christmas. I said "what hair do you wan't gone?" She said "everyhting south of my belly button."  :shock: I said "DONE! Whoo-Hoo!"
> 
> Well, it's been almost a year now, and let me just say, grass don't grow to good on a playground! *()* *-band-*
Click to expand...

sweeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! best christmas present ever IMO.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

HEY TATTOO! You see this here? That there's a weddin' ring. That means we're married! She's MINE, okay? 


My, my full name is Buford Uon Davis, but nobody calls me Buford 'cept my Grandmother, and she's half Indian. My initials are B.U.D., it spells Bud.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Contrary to popular belief, This is not an urban cowboy.


----------



## HOGAN

Is any one else turned on in a weird way? I feel funny in my pants area. -)O(- :lol:


----------



## callofthewild

no i think that is an urban cowboy if you are east of the mississippi and north of I-70. definatley not a rural cowboy.




okay if you are from new york.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

There aint nothin cowbay about that gut. "Metrosexual" is the proper term. At least them fellas from brokeback actually rode horses.


----------



## callofthewild

Treehugnhuntr said:


> There aint nothin cowbay about that gut. "Metrosexual" is the proper term. At least them fellas from brokeback actually rode horses.


even if it was bareback.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

They were known to wear saddles from time to time. I think I saw Heath Ledger wearing a bumber bit on ET one night.


----------



## elk22hunter

Man, I am feeling out of it. I never saw Urban Cowboy and nor will I ever see Broke Butt Mountain. I even rode a horse once and feel that I know a bit of the cowboy way. I know that if your knees hurt, then your stirups are too short. If your butt hurts then they are too long. If both your knees and butt hurt then they are JUST RIGHT.


----------



## proutdoors

elk22hunter said:


> Man, I am feeling out of it. I never saw Urban Cowboy and nor will I ever see Broke Butt Mountain. I even rode a horse once and feel that I know a bit of the cowboy way. I know that if your knees hurt, then your stirups are too short. If your butt hurts then they are too long. If both your knees and butt hurt then they are JUST RIGHT.


I have never seen Urban Cowboy nor Zim's favorite movie, and I have no desire to in the future.

As for, "If both your knees and butt hurt then they are JUST RIGHT", or you are riding a paint. :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

proutdoors said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I am feeling out of it. I never saw Urban Cowboy and nor will I ever see Broke Butt Mountain. I even rode a horse once and feel that I know a bit of the cowboy way. I know that if your knees hurt, then your stirups are too short. If your butt hurts then they are too long. If both your knees and butt hurt then they are JUST RIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen Urban Cowboy nor Zim's favorite movie, and I have no desire to in the future.
> 
> As for, "If both your knees and butt hurt then they are JUST RIGHT", or you are riding a paint. :mrgreen:
> 
> PRO
Click to expand...

No Urban cowboy? That's a classic!


----------



## proutdoors

> No Urban cowboy? That's a classic!


For 'urban' folks maybe. :roll: :wink: I prefer a John Wayne movie, any one of his many westerns. John Travoltta(sp) isn't what I want to see in a 'cowboy' movie!

PRO


----------



## elk22hunter

proutdoors said:


> As for, "If both your knees and butt hurt then they are JUST RIGHT", or you are riding a paint. :mrgreen:
> 
> PRO


You mean a Qarter horse with color, right?


----------



## bowgy

I'm with pro on this one.
Especially the paint remark, since I own a couple.

You know why Indians rode paints....... they were the only ones slow enough to catch.

You know why Indians rode Apaloosa's into battle.......... when they got there they were mad enough to beat anyone. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

bowgy said:


> I'm with pro on this one.
> Especially the paint remark, since I own a couple.
> 
> You know why Indians rode paints....... they were the only ones slow enough to catch.
> 
> You know why Indians rode Apaloosa's into battle.......... when they got there they were mad enough to beat anyone. :mrgreen:


+1!

elkhunter22 wrote:


> You mean a *Qarter *horse with color, right


?

Never heard of such a beast.  If I had to choose between a paint and a burro, I would take the burro, you can atleast make steaks out of them. A paint is NOT an AQHA in no way, keep dreaming. I dislike paints because way too many of them are bred for their "color" rather than quality traits. I think paints are great for "urban cowboys". :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## elk22hunter

proutdoors said:


> [
> Never heard of such a beast.  If I had to choose between a paint and a burro, I would take the burro,
> PRO


That answered a lot of questions for me Festus. Thanx


----------



## proutdoors

Festus rode a mule, not a burro. :roll: I have always liked duns because of Marshall Dillon.

PRO


----------



## bowgy

Yup, one step below a burro but after all the horses I have owned I can say the paint is one step above the apaloosa and 2 steps above the arabian.


----------



## EPEK

Hey, who hijacked my need for an avitar? If we are going to go with the horse battle, I have to say....................... Arabians, the truest bread horse in the world, and what were they bread for? Can you say, battle and endurance and going for long periods with out water. The true war horse. And............. they are the only ones I can reach the stirups. Which is another and entirely different dillema. If you have 'not long' legs, and you need short stirups, they are further from the ground, which makes it harder to reach. In the olden days I always 'swung' on to my horse, now, I just carry a ladder. Anyway, the only thing I don't like about my Arabians is when I am with quarter guys and I am always waiting for them on the trail while they rest, walk slow, need to find water, and have to keep getting off and tightening up their gear.


----------



## bowgy

I had an old cowboy tell me once. "Arabians? They aint even a horse, they are just sausages with legs :mrgreen: 

Anyway, how did we get from archery to horses?

And, speaking of horses, they are just a hole with hooves that you throw money into.
The green stuff goes in one end and comes out the other, at least that is how I can tell if they are working ok. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

EPEK said:


> Hey, who hijacked my need for an avitar? If we are going to go with the horse battle, I have to say....................... Arabians, the truest bread horse in the world, and what were they bread for? Can you say, battle and endurance and going for long periods with out water. The true war horse. And............. they are the only ones I can reach the stirups. Which is another and entirely different dillema. If you have 'not long' legs, and you need short stirups, they are further from the ground, which makes it harder to reach. In the olden days I always 'swung' on to my horse, now, I just carry a ladder. Anyway, the only thing I don't like about my Arabians is when I am with quarter guys and I am always waiting for them on the trail while they rest, walk slow, need to find water, and have to keep getting off and tightening up their gear.


I was under the impression that they only used arabians for dog food, glue, and to take up pasture so that people can keep their property greenbelt. I'm not sure I would even feed my dog an arabian.


----------



## proutdoors

EPEK said:


> Hey, who hijacked my need for an avitar? If we are going to go with the horse battle, I have to say....................... Arabians, the truest *bread* horse in the world, and what were they *bread* for? Can you say, battle and endurance and going for long periods with out water. The true war horse. And............. they are the only ones I can reach the stirups. Which is another and entirely different dillema. If you have 'not long' legs, and you need short stirups, they are further from the ground, which makes it harder to reach. In the olden days I always 'swung' on to my horse, now, I just carry a ladder. Anyway, the only thing I don't like about my Arabians is when I am with quarter guys and I am always waiting for them on the trail while they rest, walk slow, need to find water, and have to keep getting off and tightening up their gear.


Fruedian slip with the "bread" references? :twisted: EPEK, I have AQHA cutter horses, they are as short as an Arab, and made for grown-ups unlike the Arabs. I put an Arab BELOW a paint. 



> I'm not sure I would even feed my dog an arabian.


 I would never do something that cruel to my dog. :evil:

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

My dad always said, "The only horse worth sitting on is a quarter."


----------



## proutdoors

An Arab is a Shetland all dolled up!

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Epek, how about an Arabian avatar?


----------



## EPEK

That senial cowboy must have been hungry. Point #1 I used to ride bulls in rodeos, I own horses. Point #2 I am in no way a cowboy, never have been, never will be. Point #3 I am a hunter that owns horses. Point #4 If I wanted a horse for 4H, or arena type stuff, or cowboying, like roping or barrel racing, or anything that requires a well trained horse, I would never use neither Flash nor Jazz. But if I wanted to get to the bottom of the narliest canyon and load and entire elk on my horse and be in a few parts that I had to jump on her also and hump out of that dead fall heaven and get back to camp in almost one piece, then there is not another horse on the planet I would rather own that has the heart of my gal Jazz. Arabians are not big, they are smart, almost to smart, they are not as easy to train, or break, but that is because they are truely a war horse, and they have a go in them that will not quit, and for my needs, Arabians are top dog.


----------



## GaryFish

I had a Mustang that would kick your arabians arse up and down the mountain. Good, solid mustang - from back in the days when the mutant long-headed freaks were shot and the good blood was kept. Best mountain horse I ever saw. Hunting the steep country of Idaho growing up, he'd do circles around the quarters and arabians of the other guys. A horse named Jazz? Does it choke on foul shots when are almost to the end of your hunt?


----------



## HOGAN

I would not say it is a eye patch, more like a dust mask.


----------



## callofthewild

:lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45

Dang it HOGAN....you're gonna get us in trouble 'again'.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## callofthewild

dang .45 you are looking much better today than in the past. 

it just would not be a good forum if we were not in trouble now and then.


----------



## .45

callofthewild said:


> dang .45 you are looking much better today than in the past.
> 
> it just would not be a good forum if we were not in trouble now and then.


Kinda worried hanging with fixed blade....I'm not quite sure of his avatar... :roll:


----------



## HOGAN

Maybe I will take you up on that fishing trip .45. Kind of looks more like my style. Was wanting to head down to Fishlake to break that splake record.


----------



## .45

HOGAN said:


> Maybe I will take you up on that fishing trip .45. Kind of looks more like my style. Was wanting to head down to Fishlake to break that splake record.


Well grab your avatar and lets go !!!!!!


----------



## EPEK

proutdoors said:


> An Arab is a Shetland all dolled up!
> 
> PRO


Thats all I ever hear, and then I taste the pudding, and to date, not one quarter has ever impressed me like my war horses do. As a matter of fact I can't remember not almost being disapointed in every quarter I have ever ridden with. I used to run her in endurance relay races, and out ran every track horse they brought up against her.


----------



## EPEK

Garyfish, bring it on, I have pulled out a few elk for a certain tall archer that makes a living, a good living shooting his bow, and he can swing a leg over my short and slender mare, when it is standing on a slope, and every time we crawl back out of the canyon he shakes his head in amazement just like you would do after I came back and pulled you and your saddle out of a tuff spot.

Ya, she does suck at foul shots, thus her name. Jazzman ie jasmine (an arabian female name for a utah jazz fan.)


----------



## EPEK

Pro, how do you spell bread?


----------



## HOGAN

B-R-E-D, no a and the indians or more politicaaly corfreect Native Americans rode paints so they get my vote. Also don't dismiss my dust mask, it is effective, comes in camo too.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That dust mask would be handy riding an Arabian. It'd save you a little coughing from inhaling dust when hitting the ground every fifteen minutes.

Hey, Where's bizmans for this conversation? If your out there, I know you want a piece of this one with your "I picked up me sum harses fur u hunrd dollers that'll put all yur paperd critters tu shame". "I wus able to buy me a hole keg of blue ribbun beer with munee I savd". *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

What the Heeeeell. This went from archery hunters, to jackasses, to thong eye patches, to gay cowboys, to horses, to weird avatars, whats going on.

.45 and pro this is for you.


----------



## elk22hunter

I loved that movie. It was hilarious. I cant for the life of me get my brain to see John Heder. All I can see is Tommy Shaw with Will Farrell.

Pro, you mentioned that people breed Paints for color and not what they are. I have a Paint that aint that is out of World of Paint champion blood lines. I have another one whose mom was a Superior halter horse and his pappy was a two time world champion. I have another who's sire, Gunner is a world champion Reining horse. He is as Deaf as his Pappy and all of the other offspring from that world champion horse. I don't care what color they are so as my mom always said, "Put that in your pipe and smoke it."


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I'll speak on the horse issue from a farrier standpoint.

I put shoes on horses for 10 years and I can say without a doubt that the best footed, best standing, and easyest to keep sound of ALL the breeds was the Arabs. Period! The worst, for all the aforementioned reasons, the good ol' American Quarterhorse. They by and large were the worst with lameness, small, tender, thin-walled, shelly feet, and all out IGNERNT BASTERDS to shoe when you ran into a bad one. Which was about 50% of the time. I can count the bad Arabs I've worked with on one hand.

As far as the spotted-dogs(appys), dumbbloods, thoughlyoverbreds, moostangs, walkers, trotters, froggers, cutters, buckers(anything Dockbar), and anything with a predisposed propensity for Navicular syndrome,(all quarterhorses and paints) it's all a big blend of watered down crap.

I'll take an Arabs brains, durability, speed, stamina, good hard feet, and easy keeping over any other breed.

There, I just hyjacked this post again! :twisted:


----------



## utfireman

You can have your fancy dancy triangle faced horses. I am sure you wear a rob when you ride them to. HAHA 

I will stick with a horse that knows what a cow is, and one that will work a rope properly. O*--


----------



## GaryFish

The real question though - and perhaps most compelling - can you tell the breed of a horse by whether its biscuits are clumped or scattered? And can you train them to do their business in a tent, in a lugable loo? Now that would be an avatar. What say EPEK? A picture of your arab horse taking a duke in a lugable loo. With a mullet. Being ridden by D**** Moss. With a mullet.


----------



## bwhntr

The quarterhorse and paint (pretty much the same) are the best all around horses, period! You would think a GWP guy would appreciate an "versitle" animal. You wont ever find a knot headed arab in my pasture. BTW, I have a hard time believing an arab would have better feet than a Mustang. For some reason I always thought the mustang had some of the toughest feet around. Am I wrong?


----------



## elk22hunter

bwhntr said:


> BTW, I have a hard time believing an arab would have better feet than a Mustang. For some reason I always thought the mustang had some of the toughest feet around. Am I wrong?


The mustang has the hardest feet and the Arab owners have the hardest heads. Does that answer your question? Epek have we just lost a long and glorious friendship? Pro are you ok if there are other horses besides a sawed off QH they call a "cuttin' horse"? These are a couple of questions that I have.


----------



## proutdoors

elk22hunter said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have a hard time believing an arab would have better feet than a Mustang. For some reason I always thought the mustang had some of the toughest feet around. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> The mustang has the hardest feet and the Arab owners have the hardest heads. Does that answer your question? Epek have we just lost a long and glorious friendship? *Pro are you ok if there are other horses besides a sawed off QH they call a "cuttin' horse"?* These are a couple of questions that I have.
Click to expand...

Yeap! Just keep your solid hooved Holstien out if the way when my "sawed off" AQHA dun comes along the trail you are grazing on and all will be good.  I must say, your Holstien is a step above the goofy looking sand eaters.

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

proutdoors said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have a hard time believing an arab would have better feet than a Mustang. For some reason I always thought the mustang had some of the toughest feet around. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> The mustang has the hardest feet and the Arab owners have the hardest heads. Does that answer your question? Epek have we just lost a long and glorious friendship? *Pro are you ok if there are other horses besides a sawed off QH they call a "cuttin' horse"?* These are a couple of questions that I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeap! Just keep your solid hooved Holstien out if the way when my "sawed off" AQHA dun comes along the trail you are grazing on and all will be good.  I must say, your Holstien is a step above the goofy looking sand eaters.
> 
> PRO
Click to expand...

I believe "sand eater" is a racial slurr and will not be tolerated on this forum. The proper nomenclature is 'Refugee from the dog food derby' or 'Mid-eastern buckethead'.


----------



## EPEK

22,22,22,22,22, who needs a horse when you have a radio, and a nephew that is dumb enough to load 100 lbs on his back and then go up hill? That one act alone will keep our friendship alive for about 22 more months, so no worries on the horse difference. But what do you need a good horse for when you have an entire bull pen of relief pitchers like yourself. How many of you out there can say that you created a ski resort by allowing a friend to lead out your two horses, and he 'tied' them together and with an elk on the back of the lead horse, the rear horse would not clear a log and pulled the fully laden lead horse back down the slope and my friend watched as the two cleared a nice path by taking out an entire forest of quaking aspen as they plowed down a hundred yards of steep and deep head over tea kettle. Only to adjust the load and then get them back to the truck with no harm and no foul. If that doesn't sum up the stuborn mind and durable nature of the arab, then what does?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

EPEK said:


> 22,22,22,22,22, who needs a horse when you have a radio, and a nephew that is dumb enough to load 100 lbs on his back and then go up hill? That one act alone will keep our friendship alive for about 22 more months, so no worries on the horse difference. But what do you need a good horse for when you have an entire bull pen of relief pitchers like yourself. How many of you out there can say that you created a ski resort by allowing a friend to lead out your two horses, and he 'tied' them together and with an elk on the back of the lead horse, the rear horse would not clear a log and pulled the fully laden lead horse back down the slope and my friend watched as the two cleared a nice path by taking out an entire forest of quaking aspen as they plowed down a hundred yards of steep and deep head over tea kettle. Only to adjust the load and then get them back to the truck with no harm and no foul. If that doesn't sum up the stuborn mind and durable nature of the arab, then what does?


Just what everyone is looking for, A stubborn horse. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> For some reason I always thought the mustang had some of the toughest feet around. Am I wrong?


They do have good feet. And here's why. In the desert, if you have crappy feet, you die.

In the real world, if you have crappy feet, you call a farrier. If it were't for quarterhorses and hunter/jumpers, farriers and vets would never have to deal with lameness in horses.


----------



## bwhntr

EPEK said:


> 22,22,22,22,22, who needs a horse when you have a radio, and a nephew that is dumb enough to load 100 lbs on his back and then go up hill? That one act alone will keep our friendship alive for about 22 more months, so no worries on the horse difference. But what do you need a good horse for when you have an entire bull pen of relief pitchers like yourself. How many of you out there can say that you created a ski resort by allowing a friend to lead out your two horses, and he 'tied' them together and with an elk on the back of the lead horse, the rear horse would not clear a log and pulled the fully laden lead horse back down the slope and my friend watched as the two cleared a nice path by taking out an entire forest of quaking aspen as they plowed down a hundred yards of steep and deep head over tea kettle. Only to adjust the load and then get them back to the truck with no harm and no foul. If that doesn't sum up the stuborn mind and durable nature of the arab, then what does?


Ya that is too bad, a QH would never of had that kind of problem! :wink: They are NEVER stubborn and they ALWAYS step over EVERY log. It is bred into to them!


----------



## callofthewild

i don't know but it has been entertaining none the less.


----------



## GaryFish

> how'd this thread go from talking about bow hunts to horse talk?


I don't know. But I do know this. I am not a bow hunter. I doubt I ever will be. But I gotta say - bowhunters I am convinced are really akin to that crazy frat house across the street. Wait around long enough, and a couple guys will come running out of the frat house buck naked singing some college fight song. When they try to get back into the frat house, the door will be locked, and the front lawn will be filled with chicks from the sorority up the street who will all be holding magnifying glasses and throwing water balloons. Yup. You bowhunters are an odd lot. Now honestly, how many of you have dreamed of jumping from your treestand wearing nothing but you camo toga and spearing a deer as it walked below, followed up by a marathon tribal celebration dance, with the deer blood smeared on your cheeks like war paint?


----------



## callofthewild

GaryFish said:


> how'd this thread go from talking about bow hunts to horse talk?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. But I do know this. I am not a bow hunter. I doubt I ever will be. But I gotta say - bowhunters I am convinced are really akin to that crazy frat house across the street. Wait around long enough, and a couple guys will come running out of the frat house buck naked singing some college fight song. When they try to get back into the frat house, the door will be locked, and the front lawn will be filled with chicks from the sorority up the street who will all be holding magnifying glasses and throwing water balloons. Yup. You bowhunters are an odd lot. Now honestly, how many of you have dreamed of jumping from your treestand wearing nothing but you camo toga and spearing a deer as it walked below, followed up by a marathon tribal celebration dance, with the deer blood smeared on your cheeks like war paint?
Click to expand...

i see nothing out of the ordinary here myself. does anyone else see this any different?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Gary fish wrote:



> Now honestly, how many of you have dreamed of jumping from your treestand wearing nothing but you camo toga and spearing a deer as it walked below, followed up by a marathon tribal celebration dance, with the deer blood smeared on your cheeks like war paint?


No, I don't want there to be an explanantion to an EMT that has 'foreskin' and 'eye guard' in the same sentence. So yes, but without the toga. Maybe some thick leather underwear.


----------



## bwhntr

Hmmm, sounds like a typical bowhunt with Tex!


----------



## elk22hunter

I just had a visual of myself jumping from the limbs of an outstretched tree on to the back of an unsuspecting buckie. I had my knife in my teeth and was wearing nothing but a loin cloth. It was a beautiful sight and I thought about living out my dream but I worry about getting suied (spelling) by Uncle Ted for infringement on the loin cloth pattend.


----------



## Firstarrow

> say - bowhunters I am convinced are really akin to that crazy frat house across the street. Wait around long enough, and a couple guys will come running out of the frat house buck naked singing some college fight song. When they try to get back into the frat house, the door will be locked, and the front lawn will be filled with chicks from the sorority up the street who will all be holding magnifying glasses and throwing water balloons. Yup. You bowhunters are an odd lot.


Hey we resemble that remark... 

No I've been too reserved to try hunting in a loin cloth.

Now that I think about it, there would be two positives (for me on that though): 1) the rest of the hunters would either run away with their wives and childeren trying to shelter them, or be incapacitated in laughter, either way leaving the mountain to me! :shock: and 2) The elk and deer would for sure die from laughter, and all I would have to do was pick out which one I wanted to tag. :lol: :lol:

On a more serious note: Having grown up on the famous (or infamous) 1/4 horse, I would take a good Morgan, Mor-ab, or arabian single stepper in the hills any day!! Not saying I wouldn't ride a Mustang.

Great topics.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

He's gone and thrown morgans into the mix. What about a thorough bred? They'd get you to the top real quick, and they have good stamina. Might be a little long to make the turns on a winding mountain trail though.

I must admit that the best trail horses I have ridden and seen are a mule and an appy that a friend had. My dad would disown me if he heard that. Please don't tell him.


----------



## FROGGER

LOL, the elusive double hijack, a true Rare occurrence ................ Unless of course your on this forum LOL :roll: :lol:


----------



## callofthewild

what are everyones thought on the famous alppacca you see on the tube every night?


----------



## EPEK

Thing one: Why do 1eye's threads always go from page one to page 12 so fast.

Thing two: I will admit that the better breed than my Arabs would be a arab morgan mix, or a arab thorobre'a'd mix.

Thing three: Garyfish, you give us bowhunters way to much credit, don't you have to go to college to be in a fraternity?

Thing four: It is good to see a thread move again, it has been a bit slow.

Thing five: I know that they are stubborn, but that attitude has mostly been a benefit to me in 'mountain' horsing situations. And my mare goes over, under, around and thru anything on the planet, it is her colt that turns every thing in the woods into a bear, and honestly I have not spent enough time with him to teach him out of that.


----------



## GaryFish

> Thing three: Garyfish, you give us bowhunters way to much credit, don't you have to go to college to be in a fraternity?


Actually, I don't think you have to go to college to be in a frat at Utah State. And I figured that most of you bowhunter types have many of the same characteristics as Aggies. You decide what those might be.  Running naked out of the frat house in January in Logan would give a whole new meaning to the 60-day shrinkage rule. Which in some weird way would explain your short pony you love so much.

Toga! Toooggggaaaa! TOOOOGGGGGAAAA! TOW-GAAA!


----------



## EPEK

I have to be honest and admit that I did spend a moment in my life (this is absolutley true) on a college campus, induced by an inhibitor that came in cans and stored in a refridgerator, (I don't think I made it to class that day) and it did involve being naked, running through campus, climbing and jumping out of a tree, with an accomplice (sp), and later finding out that they dropped the wrestling program from the Univ of Utah. Statute of Limitations were up on that last month.


----------



## Firstarrow

Didn't you hear our great legislature abolished the statute of limitations this year? :shock: 

Don't worry EPEK we can keep a secret. HONEST 8)


----------



## EPEK

I meant to say (this is absolutley true) that I know a guy that.....................


----------



## lifetime hunter

callofthewild said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callofthewild said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was about epek wanting to use hogans avatars thong as an eye patch?????
> 
> correct me if i am mistaken. :wink:
> 
> ohhhhhhh yeah and laser hair removal.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of laser hair removal...
> 
> Last year my wife said she wanted it for Christmas. I said "what hair do you wan't gone?" She said "everyhting south of my belly button."  :shock: I said "DONE! Whoo-Hoo!"
> 
> Well, it's been almost a year now, and let me just say, grass don't grow to good on a playground! *()* *-band-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!! best christmas present ever IMO.
Click to expand...

so callofthewild....when ya gonna give someone that Christmas present???







.....
















*OOO*


----------



## bwhntr

I too have to admit, that is one Christmas present that keeps on giving! It has been probably the best gift I've ever given my wife!


----------



## GaryFish

TMI! TMI! TMI! TMI!!!!!!!!!


I actually had to laugh last year when I heard the commercials about giving laser hair removal to your wife/girlfriend. I pictured a conversation:

Husband: "Hey, Sasquatch - I mean Sweetie. I got you the greatest gift for Valentine's Day."
Wife: "Really? What is it?" she says as she's peeling another banana and combing her back.
Husband: "I got your laser hair removal. I figure we can put a nice #3 on your back and peel that fur off your legs for when we go to the next NASCAR Race - in honor of the Intimidator."
Wife: a couple of grunts. "Sounds good Honey."

I chatted with my wife about recently - and the conversation did not go as above. She said she'd love to never shave her legs again. So who knows. How much will that be setting me back if we go that route? What does that stuff cost?


----------



## lifetime hunter

GaryFish said:


> TMI! TMI! TMI! TMI!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I actually had to laugh last year when I heard the commercials about giving laser hair removal to your wife/girlfriend. I pictured a conversation:
> 
> Husband: "Hey, Sasquatch - I mean Sweetie. I got you the greatest gift for Valentine's Day."
> Wife: "Really? What is it?" she says as she's peeling another banana and combing her back.
> Husband: "I got your laser hair removal. I figure we can put a nice #3 on your back and peel that fur off your legs for when we go to the next NASCAR Race - in honor of the Intimidator."
> Wife: a couple of grunts. "Sounds good Honey."
> 
> I chatted with my wife about recently - and the conversation did not go as above. She said she'd love to never shave her legs again. So who knows. How much will that be setting me back if we go that route? What does that stuff cost?










What's wrong with #3?? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

We need tex & bwhntr to give us recommendations!! ... (prices & where to get it done at)


----------



## GaryFish

I knew someone would come up with that picture. I first saw that one about a year ago, and my sister noted that it was her Husband. I knew she was lying though. He hated Big E. He is a Mark Martin guy. It would have been a 6, not a 3 (at least then it would have been). 

So anyway, how much does the laser hair removal thing cost? Do they charge by like how hairy you are, or is it a per leg fee, or what if you have short legs - is there a discount? How does that all work? I go to the barber and the nearly bald guy pays the same as I do for a hair cut - when the barber just pretends to cut what little hair the guy has - just snips air with those scissors so the guy doesn't feel bad that it only took two snips to cut both hairs. So what's the deal?


----------



## bwhntr

It depends on what and where, the afore mentioned removal was around $600. I think the legs are about the same price. These are the holiday prices. I know they give a little better deals for Christmas and what not. I don't know how much more it is the rest of the year. I plan on buying her the leg package this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr is right on with the pricing. I paid about that for my wifes "brazillian" package.
Legs are more. Once yer done you can get touch ups for stray hairs at two bits a pop.

My wife doesn't want to ever shave ANYTHING again so this year I'm getting her the armpit, and "other unmentionables" package to round out her complete hair-free goal.

Last year she got me a nostril and ear hair package and I'm right in the middle of my treatments. Other popular packages for men include the back, back of the neck, beard line, arm and knuckle hair, and the "bung" area.  right now I'm just going with the ears and nostrils. If I got my whole body done like my wife I'd get to cold in the winter in my tree stand. :shock: And, it would cost a million dollars. -)O(-


----------



## InvaderZim

Sheet! It goes from archery to lazer surgery (oooh I can't wait for my brazilian!  )

Now I'm gonna have to read the whole **** thread! :evil:


----------



## callofthewild

a millinon dollars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats funny. no seriously thanks everyone you just made my christmas shopping a whole lot easier.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

O.k. this has gone on long enough, I'M LOCKING THIS THREAD. 

****, it didn't work. Maybe we can just all pretend I'm a mod. for tonight. :x :wink:


----------



## EPEK

fixed blade said:


> O.k. this has gone on long enough, I'M LOCKING THIS THREAD.
> 
> ****, it didn't work. Maybe we can just all pretend I'm a mod. for tonight. :x :wink:


I am locking your avitar!!!!!!!!!!! If only I knew how to resize my avitar, I would get one put up................... I am getting so tired of reading.........."your picture size must be at least 20 pixels by 20 pixels, but not greater than 90 pixels wide and 80 pixels tall, you idiot"


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Tell me about it. It took me about 4hrs to figure it out.


----------



## GaryFish

EPEK - if you want, shoot me a PM with your email and I'll get your avitar up and running for you.


----------



## EPEK

Avitar up and running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What happened to yours Garyfish?


----------



## GaryFish

Good to see it working. The avatar doesn't do that buck justice though. That is one huge freaking deer. I was half tempted to hang a lugable loo off an antler before sending it back to you!


----------



## EPEK

Where do you think my lugabaloo is hanging now?


----------



## GaryFish




----------



## elk22hunter

I just bought my first luggable loo. It is awesome. I took it with me to Wyoming to hunt Antelope. I need to point out that while at cabela's, I phoned EPEK to get the oppinion of the king of the lugable loo. I was pleasantly pleased with the things that he told me. He told me to not skimp on the bags. I was going to use my old grocery bags and had horrible nightmares of pulling the bag out and spinning it to tie a knot and having things spraying out and getting on me every time the bag would spin. 

It was broken in for the first time outside a 1920 cabin over looking the prarie at first light but not quite sun up. "Oh what a beautiful Morning, Oh what a beautiful day."


----------



## .45

Hoo boy......that's just a wonderful, wonderful story elk22hunter... :roll: :roll: 

My heck !! Do you 'really' need to sing about something like that ????.. :shock: :shock: 

Well...I for one am glad the 'poopy bag spin' worked well for you.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

HAVE A GOOD DAY!!!... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:....Jeez...


----------



## elk22hunter

.45 said:


> Do you 'really' need to sing about something like that ????.. :shock: :shock:
> 
> .


Maybe you had to be there.............................Oh that wouldn't have been good.............right in the middle of my song, when I'd see you cresting the skyline might cause me to miss a note or two as I was scrambling for cover.


----------



## EPEK

Why would you need to scramble for cover? I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

elk22hunter said:


> I just bought my first luggable loo. It is awesome. I took it with me to Wyoming to hunt Antelope. I need to point out that while at cabela's, I phoned EPEK to get the oppinion of the king of the lugable loo. I was pleasantly pleased with the things that he told me. He told me to not skimp on the bags. I was going to use my old grocery bags and had horrible nightmares of pulling the bag out and spinning it to tie a knot and having things spraying out and getting on me every time the bag would spin.
> 
> It was broken in for the first time outside a 1920 cabin over looking the prarie at first light but not quite sun up. "Oh what a beautiful Morning, Oh what a beautiful day."


Is it actually a bucket like the one deercatcher guy had the pic of? Or is it one of the folding toilet seat types?

I have a friend who has a propensity for using the CTBS (Campsite Turd Bagging System) while in the presence of others inside my wall tent. Is there a way to break it to him that this is kind of bad etequite? Would it be easier to just start doing this myself? (It's warmer in the tent). The worst was when he decided to come in and use it while 2 of us were eating breakfast at 5:15 in the morning on an elk hunt 2 years ago. I don't think that visual is leaving any time soon.

Is it possible to use the bags for more than one sitting?

Have you guys used both? Which do you prefer? The bucket system seems a little more compact and tidy.


----------



## GaryFish

One thing to consider with the old LL - when you first deploy it on your next adventure, put 1-2 cups of kitty litter in the bottom. It will help against leakage and odor. Just a thought.


----------



## GaryFish

In the bag.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

GaryFish said:


> One thing to consider with the old LL - when you first deploy it on your next adventure, put 1-2 cups of kitty litter in the bottom. It will help against leakage and odor. Just a thought.


Not to mention splashing._/O


----------



## EPEK

The bag is, in itself, an anti splash unit, and when used properly and then tied tight, it can be thrown with precise accuraccy into the pre dug hole for fly baiting. On the tent thing, why not? In trailers they have toilets, in tents you use LLs. :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Oh great, now this thread has been hyjacked yet another time and turned into a new poo thread. :shock: 

I wonder what the world record for multiple thread hyjackings is? *()*


----------



## jahan

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh great, now this thread has been hyjacked yet another time and turned into a new poo thread. :shock:
> 
> I wonder what the world record for multiple thread hyjackings is? *()*


I think this one has got to be some kind of record for hijackings. This is also of the more entertaining threads I have seen in a while also. Keep the hijacking coming boys.


----------



## GaryFish

What the hunting camp really needs, is that at the beginning of the camp, everyone puts in their money. The money is used for food, beverages of choice, and shared camp supplies. This would include latrine facilities. If there is disagreement on this, each hunter would be issued at the beginning of hunting camp - tickets. Red ones for drinks. Blue ones for candy bars, and green ones for latrine use. When you get a drink from the cooler, you put your ticket in the box - that kind of thing. That way, everyone gets their fair share of things. 

Now, with the latrine. You would have two latrines - one a private latrine - small tent -either special built enclosures, or a big tarp wrapped around a few trees or something similar. In there, would be your latrine facilities. The other latrine - a luggable loo that could be used anywhere in public, including in the main sleep tent while plotting your next day's hunt. This would be the public latrine.

Then, each hunter could use their green ticket - or voucher if you will, and could choose if the public or private latrine better met their needs. If you choose to use your voucher in the private latrine, you'll have a better, more personal experience, and it leaves the public places less crowded. Everyone wins.

There begs the question - would you support a voucher system to allow those who so choose, to be able to go to a private latrine?


----------



## bwhntr

:rotfl:


----------



## RTMC

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*

Holy Crap Fixed Blade! :shock: 
Who hit that poor girl in the back with torpedos?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*

You'd think it would be hard to shoot a bow with those wouldn't you.


----------



## RTMC

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*

Thanks for shedding some light! I couldn't even make out what she was doin.
Not that it matters.


----------



## Bowdacious

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*



fixed blade said:


> You'd think it would be hard to shoot a bow with those wouldn't you.


you would think that it would be hard to do anything with those......except the obvious


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*

yes I'm with you, Swimming long distances.  Extended water treading.


----------



## EPEK

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*

It is good to see her still shooting with tumors like that.

Garyfish, genious, I, nor anyone else is not worthy to be anywhere near you. This is probably a good thing, if you are not in favor of the private pooping vouchers.

I would not be in favor private pooping vouchers. If you can not feel comfortable pooping in front of me or visa versa, no need to be in my deer camp.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*



RTMC said:


> Thanks for shedding some light! I couldn't even make out what she was doin.
> Not that it matters.


I thought she was smelling her pits for B.O. :shock:


----------



## .45

*Re: Bow Hunts... More trouble than there worth (beware of poop.)*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> RTMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for shedding some light! I couldn't even make out what she was doin.
> Not that it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was smelling her pits for B.O. :shock:
Click to expand...

I'm quite sure we have 'Mr. "TEX-O-BOB' ' back with us, and not the Mrs...????? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

That's how ya gotta shoot a bow when ya got big cazoobies..Only fixed blade knows for sure... :wink:


----------



## GaryFish

> I would not be in favor private pooping vouchers. If you can not feel comfortable pooping in front of me or visa versa, no need to be in my deer camp.


This is exactly why pooping vouchers are needed in deer camp. Who knows better where they should be pooping than the pooper? I can use my voucher the way I choose, and you can too. And if I opt for private pooping, that leaves more room in your LuggableLoo, and no one, I MEAN NO ONE needs an overcrowded LugLoo. Especially in a tent. Everyone wins. In fact I would dare say that anyone not in favor of choice in public pooping probably drives a foreign car, eats thier veggies, and smokes a little bit of that wacky tabacky. I would even say that you probably didn't cry when old Yeller died, probably aren't washed in the blood of the lamb, don't stand up for the Star Spangled Banner, and aren't a John Wayne fan!


----------



## proutdoors

Gotta love the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band!

PRO


----------



## elk22hunter

I would say "gotta love Confederate Railroad". 

One more thing mr. Pro man. You don't like Paints but yet you like sawed off quarter horses. It got me thinkin'. John Wayne is your hero. John Wayne always rode a tall sorrel with 4 white stockings, all the way to the hawks and knees and always had a blaze face. That is as close to being a painted QH as you can get. You think Paints are for pansies and now you are border line to calling John Wayne a Pansie. That is unexceptable!!!


----------



## GaryFish

John Wayne was a vegan. O*--


----------



## elk22hunter

GaryFish said:


> John Wayne was a vegan. O*--


Say it isn't so. You say that about Chris Ledoux and I'm coming through this computer after you!!!


----------



## GaryFish

Chris Ledoux was a barrel racer O-|-O .


----------



## GaryFish

....from California. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors

elk22hunter said:


> I would say "gotta love Confederate Railroad".
> 
> One more thing mr. Pro man. You don't like Paints but yet you like sawed off quarter horses. It got me thinkin'. John Wayne is your hero. John Wayne always rode a tall sorrel with 4 white stockings, all the way to the hawks and knees and always had a blaze face. That is as close to being a painted QH as you can get. You think Paints are for pansies and now you are border line to calling John Wayne a Pansie. That is unexceptable!!!


You got me on Confederate Railroad. 

But, do NOT, even jokingly, utter Mr. Wayne's name and pansies as one and the same. Every man has his flaws, John's was liking sorrels with WAY too much white. Notice how he had UGLY horses, sometimes they were fat and looked like the were stabled in Lehi. I think he rode UGLY horses so he looked better in comparison, that may explain why you like mutated ponies as well. 

PRO


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> John Wayne was a vegan. O*--


I suppose next you will say that ol yellar was a sissy dog!

PRO


----------



## elk22hunter

Thank you. That is much better than a Vegan. :rotfl:


----------



## GaryFish

> I suppose next you will say that ol yellar was a sissy dog!


Since you brought it up. He was no GWP that's for sure. //dog//


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> I suppose next you will say that ol yellar was a sissy dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Since you brought it up. *He was no GWP that's for sure.* //dog//
Click to expand...

True enough, that was one of his BETTER traits!

PRO


----------



## GaryFish

Well gents, I'm crashing for the night, ever grateful I will not be among the driving orange army in the morning. Its been fun hanging out with you archery types for a couple weeks here. I'll have to come here more often.


----------



## elk22hunter

proutdoors said:


> [
> Notice how he had UGLY horses, sometimes they were fat and looked like the were stabled in Lehi. I think he rode UGLY horses so he looked better in comparison, that may explain why you like mutated ponies as well.
> 
> PRO


I've actually had horses ask me if i'll ride them to make them look better. Remember I can whisper to anything.


----------



## GaryFish

OK. Gotta chime back in here. Reading this:



> I've actually had horses ask me if i'll ride them to make them look better.


After reading Pro's signature line and quite frankly, the two together frighten me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I miss this thread. Reminds me of the little guy. You know the one we all know as 1-eye.


----------



## elk22hunter

fixed blade said:


> I miss this thread. Reminds me of the little guy. You know the one we all know as 1-eye.


I miss this thread as well.


----------



## Elkoholic8

Heck no it's not more trouble than it's worth!! I think all the rifle hunters are very wrong to blame the wounded animals on bowhunters. On all the animals I have killed, I have never found one with a arrow wound. I have however shot an elk, and hit shoulder bone. I found the arrow with blood up about 3/4 inch on the broadhead. I never saw that bull again. Yes I wounded one but I highly doubt it died from that injury.
On the flip side, I have found several bullets and old bullet wounds on 5-6 of my animals. I think the biggest difference is that there are alot of gun hunters who shoot and don't see the animal tip over so they assume they missed. More often than not thye don't follow up their shots. That is where I think there is a big difference in bow hunters and rifle hunters. Most bowhunters (certainly not all) are close enough to know for sure if they hit or not.

Ethics, is another story. That is not something that can be easily monitored. People do alot of stupid things when no one is looking, or when they think no one is looking. You either have ethics or not and you can't make everyone view everything the same. One guys reasonable range is way too long for another. My thoughts behind long range shooting is; is that if a guy spends enough time to be prificient with his gear and confident in the oppertunity then go ahead and take it. If they make a bad hit, they are the ones who have to live with the consequinces. I would love to see everyone have to take shots at 30 yards or less with a bow, but fact is even at 30 yards the best olympic archers can mess up a shot and hit a shoulder. 
The whole thing comes down to practice, practice, practice, and hopefully when the chance comes you will be ready and able to make a clean kill on the first shot.


----------



## Iron Bear

At least archers pay into the system. Cougar and Coyote on the other hand kill 100 times more than wounded or lost deer by hunters. 

In the grand scheme of things wounded deer are a non factor to the herd.


----------

